# Michael Chandler



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

I know it is still early in Chandler's career but I believe he has had a good enough start to atleast talk about. As far as Alverez, regardless of who he has fought the last few years in Bellator, I still believe he is a top 10 LW at worst even though he dropped off the list after this loss. Like I said, its still early and the jury is still out but I believe Chandler is legit.....


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Chandler is a beast. Fantastic wrestler with good striking, highly aggressive, very quick and has that never quit attitude and fighting spirit.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Chandler is legit. He went to war with Eddie Alvarez. That was a great fight. They both gutted it out and Chandler showed what he was made of.... Excellent win.

I think he needs another high profile/ranked win to be top tenned IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chandler is a legit bad ass and IMO is already in the top 10 but I honestly don't see who he can fight in Bellator that can put him in the top 5, he beat the only real ranked opponent they had available and has now inherited Alvarez's shitty spot in Bellator purgatory.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Chandler looks to be a Stud IMO:thumb02: He's not an avg outsider like Luke Rockhold of that caliber, he's more like a Gilbert Melendez to me. I see big things for him when he comes to the UFC.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I got him in my FFL team so im hoping they feed him a few cans to give me some points.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

9-0 and already has a victory over Eddie Alvarez.

Right now he could probably throttle everyone outside of Edgar, Maynard, Melendez, and Aoki.


----------

